# LDAP powered Hosting Control Panel



## minimike (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi

The great ISPMan project seems to be died  There site http://www.ispman.net is down for many days ago. I liked the idea to use LDAP instead a SQL Database to let customers manage Services like Mail, FTP and Vhosts. Because it's so easy to adjust more services (like SOGo Groupware) with LDAP then a SQL Database.
Anybody here who knows about a active project they is working on a LDAP powered Hosting Control Panel?
I could install ISPMan with pkg_add but I need a solution for more then five years. I don't know how long it will be maintained from the FreeBSD project in the future.

best regards
Darko Hojnik


----------

